
Can government spending really increase happiness? - pseudolus
https://psmag.com/news/can-government-spending-really-increase-happiness
======
PaulHoule
Clickbait question.

Of course it could. And of course it could reduce happiness. It all depends on
what you spend it on, how much, etc.

